# Baby making protocol?



## DaPump

Ok so after this cycle I'll be coming off and trying to get the wife pregnant, what would be the best protocol for this?

I have ran 4 cycles in the past this one being my 5th, 40 yr old!

what your thoughts on this, I have HCG, HMG, Proviron, Raloxifine, Nolva, Clomid etc all on hand...


----------



## stanley

I would just bang away bro and leave it in the hands of the gods.in cycle off cycle or twice a day like this old boy.haha


----------



## PillarofBalance

I would say run tren. Cause having a baby sucks lol

But seriously 

For starters proviron is suppressive so hell no you won't use that. 

Start off with blood work and if possible get your jizz looked at for count and motility or whatever. Make sure your swimmers are swimming basically. 

If indicated, hcg and Clomid should be adequate to help


----------



## DaPump

PillarofBalance said:


> I would say run tren. Cause having a baby sucks lol
> 
> But seriously
> 
> For starters proviron is suppressive so hell no you won't use that.
> 
> Start off with blood work and if possible get your jizz looked at for count and motility or whatever. Make sure your swimmers are swimming basically.
> 
> If indicated, hcg and Clomid should be adequate to help



I read a study that Proviron actually helped men with low sperm motility?

Ill find it and post it up.. I was thinking to blast the HCG for 4 weeks 1500iu mon, wed, Fri, with 75iu HMG Tue, Thur, with nolva then start the clomid therapy after or Toremifine...


----------



## Bro Bundy

Put your dick in her and try to cum.. That protocol has been working for years


----------



## DaPump

Bro Bundy said:


> Put your dick in her and try to cum.. That protocol has been working for years



No shit Sherlock...


----------



## Bro Bundy

Are we getting upset lol..perhaps try having sexing with women instead of men .. they get pregnant a lot easier


----------



## DaPump

Bro Bundy said:


> Are we getting upset lol..perhaps try having sexing with women instead of men .. they get pregnant a lot easier



What? Are you feeling ok dude?


----------



## PillarofBalance

DaPump said:


> I read a study that Proviron actually helped men with low sperm motility?
> 
> Ill find it and post it up.. I was thinking to blast the HCG for 4 weeks 1500iu mon, wed, Fri, with 75iu HMG Tue, Thur, with nolva then start the clomid therapy after or Toremifine...



I would be interested in seeing that. Helped motility maybe, but I would imagine count went Down?


----------



## gymrat827

clomid n hcg if needed.  

You been trying for a while now with no success.....or you believe you at 40 your swimmers are getin slo...??  

Id just do the dance for a bit, after a while with no success id pick hcg or clomid and go on that 5/6wks.  still nothing, see a doc like POB said, see how coordinated your swimmers are


----------



## BRICKS

gymrat827 said:


> clomid n hcg if needed.
> 
> You been trying for a while now with no success.....or you believe you at 40 your swimmers are getin slo...??
> 
> Id just do the dance for a bit, after a while with no success id pick hcg or clomid and go on that 5/6wks.  still nothing, see a doc like POB said, see how coordinated your swimmers are.


----------



## IHI

BRICKS said:


> gymrat827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> clomid n hcg if needed.
> 
> You been trying for a while now with no success.....or you believe you at 40 your swimmers are getin slo...??
> 
> Id just do the dance for a bit, after a while with no success id pick hcg or clomid and go on that 5/6wks.  still nothing, see a doc like POB said, see how coordinated your swimmers are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, was that a blooper reel? That was horrible lmfao
> 
> id still pee in all their butts, but graceful they were not
Click to expand...


----------



## ECKSRATED

I had a little movement watching that video bricks.


----------



## tunafisherman

**** every day.  I got my wife knocked up on cycle both times....just keep ****ing and you are gold.  Also, don't pull out....unless you want to hose the face every now and again.  Also, take pictures.


----------



## BRICKS

IHI said:


> BRICKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, was that a blooper reel? That was horrible lmfao
> 
> id still pee in all their butts, but graceful they were not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those swimmers are probably not all coordinated.  Just shows ya what can happen...
Click to expand...


----------



## silvereyes87

Knocked my lady up on between cycles.  Never used hcg. Only pct was Clomid and nolvodex


----------



## PillarofBalance

tunafisherman said:


> . Also, take pictures.



Can't stress this enough DaPump. For science bro. Science.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

My baby making protocol involved forgetting to pull out...


----------



## Bro Bundy

DieYoungStrong said:


> My baby making protocol involved forgetting to pull out...


That's what I said and he got his panties in a bunch.. careful dys these days people are sensitive


----------



## Solomc

Bro Bundy said:


> Put your dick in her and try to cum.. That protocol has been working for years



Worked for me!


----------



## Solomc

tunafisherman said:


> **** every day.  I got my wife knocked up on cycle both times....just keep ****ing and you are gold.  Also, don't pull out....unless you want to hose the face every now and again.  Also, take pictures.



This! we’re here to help any way we can


----------

